#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Sistema de Controle de Chamados Tecnicos...

## juliochapnet

e ai galera do forum, 
pensando no melhor atendimento fornecido aos nossos cliente, pensei em elaborar um Sistema de Chamados técnicos, onde possamos visualizar os chamados em qualquer lugar que estivermos via internet,,,,existe varios espelhados pela net como por exemplo o scotty. Gostaria de contar com as sugestoes, dicas, idéias, etc de todos do forun para criarmos essa ferramenta voltada para os Chamados Técnicos via net, utilizando php+mysql, etc

----------


## fonsecaf7

Olá julio, eu já até iniciei helpdesk usando php+mysql para uma empresa de TI gostaria de dar uma olhada?

----------


## jeffersonbb

eu tenho intereçe

----------


## lucianogf

Senhores,

Acredito que o programa abaixo seja algo que procuram

Ocomon

valeu

----------

